# Emergency personal alarms for elderly people



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

No obvious forum for this one so I've posted it here.

Is there any standard state funded scheme for allocating monitored personal alarms for elderly people which they can use in crisis situations (e.g. sudden health problems etc.)? I've had a root around the web and _OASIS _but can't see anything obvious. I thought that such a scheme existed but maybe I'm confusing it with the scheme of grants aiding of house alarms for elderly people or personal alarm systems used by certain _OAP _sheltered housing?


----------



## ribena (13 Jan 2006)

I got a leaflet in the door the other night from a local TD outling all the changes made in the budget.  I would be 90% sure it mentioned funding for peronsal alarms for OAP's but I don't have it with me.  I know my parents got a system installed through Neighbourhood Watch a few years ago at a reduced rate as it was new to their area.  They're a great idea and a must in this day an age.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

Thanks for that but judging by this recent Dáil debate transcript there is no guaranteed way of getting such an alarm. I must check up in the individual's local area for organisations who might be able to assist.

Update: just found [broken link removed] which seems to outline the relevant scheme(s).


----------



## fobs (13 Jan 2006)

My grandmother has one of these alarms that you are _supposed_ to wear around your neck ( I say supposed as she is often too stubborn to!) and if pressed it sends an alarm first to a number of local people and then they will checkif she is alright. My niece pressed it once (again not worn by nana) and almost immediately her designated person was on the phone to check her and even called to make sure. I know she didn't pay for this and everyone in her local area has one but not sure how she acquired it. Will ask my mother this evening and post later.


----------



## Capaill (13 Jan 2006)

Clubman

The latest ESB bill that I got had some blurp on personal safety alarms at a discount if you paid by Direct Debit.  Leaflet now in the bin so cannot get more details I am afraid.

C


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

OK - thanks to everybody for the replies so far.


----------



## CMCR (16 Jan 2006)

The Scheme you speak of Clubman is indeed funded through the Dept. Community, Rural and Gaeltacht Affairs and is administered through community organisations at local level. The link you provided above was correct and should provide you with a list of contacts for your local area. 

I might add something to this also - back in 2004 there was some discussion in the Oireachtas relating to a company who claimed to be funded under this Scheme who were advertising (and targetting) their services to older people and their carers. 
That company were not funded under the Scheme and if you are seeking information on grants under this scheme, I would recommend you either contact the Department directly (Telephone (01) 6473237 / 6473239 / 6473021), or contact one of the organisations on the list supplied by the Department.

In fact, I was recently shocked to see leaflets were distributed by an authoratative source citing that particular company as a source for grants under that Scheme. These leaflets have since been withdrawn.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2006)

Thanks - I got some info about the scheme and have advised the person in question to check in their area for information about any organisations benefiting from these grants and supplying the alarms.


----------



## Odea (17 Jan 2006)

I am nearly certain my father got one through his local Eastern Health Board clinic.


----------

